# Barcelona, Spain . . . Looking for some tips



## Alex Anders

Hey readers,
At the moment I am riding for Ubereats in . . . you guessed it, in Barcelona. Beautiful place to ride your fixie and make some income in the same time. Since I'm new but super enthusiastic about this job, I'd like to know if anyone of you knows . . . 

GOOD PLACES to wait for the NEXT ORDER?

I feel that I spent to much time between orders. I usually ride between Gothic, Placa Catalunya Eixample and Diagonal . . . 

I'd be happy to see some responses!

Thanks! And keep enjoying whatever you do . . . Always!

One love 
Alexander


----------

